# Retrouver mon mot de passe MSN sur mon ordi



## flashednick (11 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

En me connectant avec une autre adresse msn que mon adresse principale, en voulant m'y reconnecter, le mot de passe (Microsoft messenger pour mac) n'était plus enregistrer. Je n'arrive plus à m'y reconnecter. De plus, c'est une adresse gmail, donc impossible de faire "récupérer mot de passe".

J'aimerais savoir, s'il existe sur mac, un moyen de retrouver son mot de passe msn, sachant qu'il est sur mon ordi. Un peu à la façon du soft messenpass pour windows.

Sachant, que mon mot de passe est enregistrer dans Amsn, mais que je n'utilise pas ce dernier, car il à tendance à bugger. C'est peut-être une piste à creuser, s'il est pas possible d'acceder au mdp dans le soft msn messenger.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Mai 2008)

Passer par "Le trousseau d'accès" situé dans /Ordi/Applications/Utilitaires Il faudra entrer ton MDP administrateur pour voir en clair les mots de passe


----------



## flashednick (11 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Passer par "Le trousseau d'accès" situé dans /Ordi/Applications/Utilitaires Il faudra entrer ton MDP administrateur pour voir en clair les mots de passe




Merci beaucoup pour ta rapide réponse 

Ca à marcher!! J'ai retrouver le mdp de mon compte principal.


Merci


----------



## lili34 (14 Novembre 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Passer par "Le trousseau d'accès" situé dans /Ordi/Applications/Utilitaires Il faudra entrer ton MDP administrateur pour voir en clair les mots de passe


 
Voilà une astuce terrible !
Seulement, j'ai un petit pb... j'ai changer mon mot de passe msn il y a quelque temps... bien sur je ne m'en souviens plus et quand je vais dans le trousseau d'acces que je coche la case "afficher le mot de passe", il ouvre une nouvelle fenetre ou j'entre mon mot de passse daministrateur et là dans la fenetre de mot de passe de messanger il rempli bien le champ mot de passe mais avec l'ancien mot de passe ... Pourtant je me souviens bien m'être déjà connectée sur mon ordi avec mon nouveau mot de passe ... Est ce normal ? ai-ja raté quelque chose ?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## hibrickss (25 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas utilisé depuis quelques temps msn, et je ne retrouve plus mon mot de passe.
comment faire?
je n'ai pas compris la manipulation du trousseau d'accès, quand je l'ouvre, je ne vois nulle part un accès à msn, ou l'application.
merci!!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2009)

dites 
Avec tous ces comptes (  msn windows hotmail  gmail , yahooetc)  il y a un lien " j'ai oublié mon mot de passe"
ca renvoit une option ( ancien mot de passe ou nouveau mot de passe provisoire) à l'adresse que vous avez laissée pour ca sur la configuration de compte
( c'est pas là pour rien)


*Note du modo :* Autre chose : les mots de passe "internet" perdus, on ne les cherche pas dans "Applications", mais dans "Internet et réseau" ! On y va.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (15 Octobre 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> dites
> Avec tous ces comptes (  msn windows hotmail  gmail , yahooetc)  il y a un lien " j'ai oublié mon mot de passe"
> ca renvoit une option ( ancien mot de passe ou nouveau mot de passe provisoire) à l'adresse que vous avez laissée pour ca sur la configuration de compte
> ( c'est pas là pour rien)
> ...


Plus du tout. Désormais si vous perdez un mdp hotmail que vous venez de changer, le lien "j'ai oublié mon mot de passe" vous demande de répondre à une ou deux question de sécurité, puis de cliquer sur suivant. Et là, oh joie! 
"_Prière de vous connecter avec votre ordinateur de confiance_".
Après avoir essayé avec mon Macbook, mon ancien Macbook, mon PC, mon iPad, mon iPhone et tout ça à partir des deux adresses géographique (et ip) qui aurait pu potentiellement être détectée comme "adresses de confiance", j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que je n'ai pas d'ordinateur de confiance.


----------

